# C. Brandauer & Co Ltd,Penmakers, Birmingham



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

If I remember rightly C. Brandauer & Co Ltd is the name of this pen making company we visited, again on Saturday 6th October. A quick history is found here. 

http://www.penroom.co.uk/manufacturers.html

As we entered the building, just turned a corner and found this lovely spiral staircase in front of us. 






A fire place in, we presume, a Managers office. He also had a small toilet next to his office. 





One of the roomy workshops










In 1987 it was the 125th anniversary of the company





Another view of the same workshop as above, from the other end,


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

And a few more,

Damaged Computer, (think they got a little mad with it lmao)





Another staircase, this time, square in shape,





Another workshop





View from a broken window, across to another part of the factory,





Small quaint furnace in the middle of one of the workshops,





Another workshop, not sure about the blue with the orange


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

And more lol,

Another small furnace, in a smaller room upstairs, with a small workdesk next to it.





Like this one, the arches look like eyes lol,





Workshop with large arch in the middle of the room,





Room with fire escape in the middle,





Looking out at I think, was the boiler house,


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

And a few more 

A brochure,





A few of the pen nibs that used to be manufactured here,





One of the two courtyards with the concrete/brick ramp,





Fusebox (obviously lol)





From the courtyard





Alley going into the second courtyard,





The second courtyard, with the building with the lovely spiral staircase





And the last one, the remains of maybe the stores, very dilapidated and overgrown, very quaint tho,





Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pics sal, Love the staircase shot looking down. Shame about the 125th anniversary sign its always sad when you see something like that come to an end with so little dignity


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

Another great explore. This is the one I'd really have liked to visit myself. Was it fairly easy to get in? Am very tempted to take a trip to Brum when circumstances are better for me to do so! 
Excellent pics Sal. You done us proud girl!


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice writeup Sal, and a good set of photos to go with it. That place was great fun avoiding the holes! I'll add some of mine up later - do you want your face blurred on the group shot?


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, excellent! Oooooooh, I am sooooooo regretting not being able to go. 
Anyone up for a return trip before too long?


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)

It's a shame you couldn't come Foxy, but i am sure there will be other opportunities. .


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2007)

Love the round towerey bit in the through the window shot - very nice


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 12, 2007)

Where they making 3.5" discs there? I noticed that the scrap trolley had a lot do the parts that are turned by the drive.


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

You've got some great pics Mr B, Glad you've got the bottom of the stairs shot of the fire escape, I missed that one  and loving the stairs shot we came down. Was a really cool place to explore, its a shame its got all the rubbish and paperwork strewn about the place.  

Looking forward to getting Foxy up here to this one, and the others we did, she'll love them.

Like the group shot, that's come out very well. I forgot to put up the one of RM looking down the stairs lol. Anyway, here it is.






Was a good weekend of explores, now looking forward to the next one. 

 Sal


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> Where they making 3.5" discs there? I noticed that the scrap trolley had a lot do the parts that are turned by the drive.



Yes RD, there were quite a few floppy discs lying around the place, didn't realise they made those as well as the pen nibs.

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Oct 12, 2007)

Danm Thats one unflattering photo of me!

In fact I'm looking pretty rough in both of them!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Once more, so really great photos and write-up Sal 
Loving the "don't make me angry" smashed up computer screen!!! 
Also some cool pics from Mr B -Great group shot too! 

Might as well add a few of my snaps.........






















Mr Bones loved the feel of these!!! 














































































Just a few more to follow........... (yes I know!!)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Here they are..........






























A really enjoyable explore -probably the best Industrial explore I've done.
Thanks again guys (and Gal) for making the explore of this place a fun one! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2007)

Stunning pics, Lb.  
Love the exterior shots - superb architecture.
Greeeeen with envy now!


----------



## skittles (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice place 

Should be converted into something usable


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 17, 2007)

Fantastic shots there LB, especially of the architectural details and other explorers....although i'm not too keen on this one....






People might start thinking they can park their bike in there


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 17, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> Fantastic shots there LB, especially of the architectural details and other explorers....although i'm not too keen on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheers matey 

Lb

P.s. -don't be too hard of yourself -wouldn't go as far as saying a bicycle (how about a Uni-cycle!!!)


----------



## Virusman26 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys, well done on shooting this place. I SO want to get in there, but I've heard that the yardies that run the car wash are what you might call "Tooled up,and not very friendly"? 

I'm thinking of having a go, but need a better plan of entry than going in Hi-vis and pretend to be from a development company!!!!


----------



## christinalouise (Nov 8, 2009)

oh love this!
is it still accesable?


----------

